# Jennings gettng ready



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/55519307.html

I think it is unhealthy for me to have a mancrush this early


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Don't fight it Roux, don't fight it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I definatly like this guy, I really hope him and Bogut can turn this franchise around.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah as somebody who lives in Wisconsin and has never had much interest in the Bucks, I'm very happy to have somebody in this organization to be excited about. Jennings is going to be a stud.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

It is an awesome feeling to have this guy on the team. Even knowing we probably won't compete to too much of an extent next year, it gives lifelong Buck's fans reason to have hope. Going by projections for how well we will perform this year, imagine our future having Jennings, Bogut, and a potential top ten pick next year year. 

<-----This guy is excited.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah I really hope the Bucks can do some good things over the next year or two player wise, because I would love to be excited about my hometown team for once.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's got big time potential. The funny thing is, when you're a team that lacks personality you should always take someone who has big upside at the point. That's why I love the pics of Flynn for Minnesota and Jennings for Milwaukee. They could really bring a lot those franchises.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I am so happy he fell to the 10th pick. Like HKF said, he brings a big draw to the franchise, which is what we really need.


----------

